# Caravan



## yorkielass (Jul 26, 2016)

Is it possible to have a caravan in your garden and live in it for a few weeks whilst working on your property? I am sure I have read somewhere in the past that you needed to obtain planning permission but wondered if this was still true. My property is in Tuscany, near Lucca.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Never heard of such a thing and at least two people we know have done that very thing.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Like anything else it's going to depend. Is this a rural property out of sight? Or is this in the middle of town?


----------



## yorkielass (Jul 26, 2016)

The property is in a town, not in the mountains.


----------

